# 3.5mm jack



## Meppitech (Jul 31, 2018)

Playing music through my 3.5mm Jack from a pixel2xl. It works every once in a while but even if it does, it quits after 10 seconds or so? Is this a common problem? Hopefully an easy fix?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Has nothing to do with the Cruze. Some people have had luck with this https://www.amazon.com/Razer-Phone-USB-C-3-5MM-Adapter/dp/B07798HM3H but I can't really guarantee anything.


----------



## Meppitech (Jul 31, 2018)

I just got a usb-c to 3.5mm in the mail today but not that brand. Thanks for the heads up. Let the process continue.


----------

